

Chromium sends data to Google upon startup - felideon
http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-discuss/browse_thread/thread/574c792f23ab2ffd/8bbf44e8b1d877a0?pli=1#

======
agl
[http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=11...](http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=114836&hl=en)

<http://inari.aerdan.org/gallery/chromeopts.png>

The initial request is the GoogleURLTracker class, which manages what Google
TLD you're on. On the trunk, this won't happen if your default search engine
is not Google, and even if it does happen, we won't save/update any cookies as
a result of the update request.

Also, the reporter is using a binary downloaded from the continuous builder,
that's why RLZ is included.

~~~
Revisor
None of those settings seem to apply to the case in question:

 _It seems that on first request it query google for unique client ID (getting
NID Cookie)

Requests to safebrowsing are not anonymous. All of them signed with cookie,
getted on the first 2-3 requests_

EDIT: You added those two sentences. The guy claims changing the default
search engine didn't change this behavior.

~~~
elptacek
Did he clear the browsing data, too? I don't use Chromium, but I've seen
similar requests with other browsers. The only way I have found to get the
browser to stop sending the requests is to zorch all the browsing history,
saved cookies, cached garbage, burn the village to the ground and sacrifice
small birds. Of course, as soon as you search for soemthing against
google.com, the requests will happily start up again.

------
patrickaljord
It's a bug and they're working on it:

[http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
discu...](http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
discuss/msg/a6b8bb51c6ed2aac)

------
markstahler
<http://www.chromeplus.org/> strips all that crap out. Cant stay as current
but it's worth it.

~~~
tshtf
The current version of Chrome is 5.0.375.99... Chrome Plus is at 5.0.375.38.

I'd be more worried about the vulnerabilities fixed in Chrome that aren't
fixed in Chrome Plus:

[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-channel-
update_24.html) [http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-channel-
update.html) [http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/05/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/05/stable-channel-
update.html) [http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/07/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/07/stable-channel-
update.html)

------
extension
I'm more concerned about the opt-out "safe browsing" feature CCing Google on
all your requests, complete with ID cookie. When did that cease to be a
cardinal sin? Didn't Palm get reamed for that recently?

~~~
studer
It doesn't do that on all your requests, does it? I thought everyone did that
via local bloom table (or similar structure), and checking with a central
backend only when it gets a potential hit.

~~~
extension
My bad, it does not appear to be hitting the safe browsing service on every
request but just a few times soon after the first request of a session. I
guess it's probably just updating the bloom filter.

They're still not off the hook for doing autocomplete on the server by
default. That effectively gives them every typed in URL.

